# RAISIN WINE?



## rrawhide (Feb 25, 2009)

Morn'n


Has anyone done a raisin wine? Did you just use raisins or add something else? How about a great recipe please. Seems like it might work since raisins are just dried grapes.


Brother-in-law just gave me about 20# of little boxed raisins with an expiration date of 2010 so figured I must do something with these.


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanx










rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't see why not.

1st look and see if there are sulfite or sorbate added.
20# may give you 5-6 gallons. I have not done just raisin wine thou..


----------



## Wayne1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have not tried an all raisin wine myself but this is the link to Jack Keller's recipe
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques97.asp


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2009)

Watch for oil on the raisins as well....

I recently added 5# of Zante Raisins [they called currants] I put them in a wine made with SandCherry juice to 6 gallons....It changed the flavor....for the better....At first wasn't sure about the flavor, but it has improved with every racking.

I worried about the added S.G. from the sugar in the raisins...Poured hot water over them and waited a day and added the water and straining bag to the must.

Most people run them through a food processor before soaking...I will do that next time...these were very tiny 'raisins'.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 26, 2009)

One of the first non-kit wines Bert and I made was a raisin wine. It is still one of my favorites. If you want our recipe, let me know and I'll try to dig it out for you.


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh Royal Highness


Would thou share the wisdom with a loyal servant?


Would love to have it and I will design a label for it fit for a princess.
(at least with my limited design abilities).


Your loyal yeoman


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> Oh Royal Highness
> 
> 
> Would thou share the wisdom with a loyal servant?
> ...




Boy what the hell is wrong with you....GET AWAY FROM HER !!!
You don't know nothing about being around no royalty !! Watch him Princess, he'll be trying to snath your tiara when you are distracted looking for that recipe.
Man gets a few grape vines growing and thinks he is all sophisticated


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 27, 2009)

don't even no how 2 spel sopisicututd 


kust ned hulp!!


huh?


r'hide


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2009)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

